

Werewolf - paul-woolcock
http://www.eblong.com/zarf/werewolf.html

======
chaostheory
I like Bang! better: [http://www.amazon.com/BANG-La-Pallottola-The-
Bullet/dp/B0010...](http://www.amazon.com/BANG-La-Pallottola-The-
Bullet/dp/B001037L8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326331428&sr=8-1)

Battlestar Gallactica is also very similar: [http://www.amazon.com/Fantasy-
Flight-Games-BSG01-Battlestar/...](http://www.amazon.com/Fantasy-Flight-Games-
BSG01-Battlestar/dp/1589944607/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-
games&ie=UTF8&qid=1326331464&sr=1-1)

~~~
paul-woolcock
Actually, my friends and I play BSG, and the similarities are what drew me to
this game. I would play Werewolf over BSG if only because I don't have the
unpack/setup/teardown/pack time we have with BSG.

~~~
chaostheory
If you want little setup, Bang! is pretty good. Setup is like setting up a
poker game. Betting on it makes it even more interesting.

------
rflrob
My friends and I play The Resistance
(<http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/41114/the-resistance>), which is along
the same lines, with some traitors secretly mixed into the rest of the group.
The difference is, unlike in Werewolf (or Mafia), nobody gets eliminated, so
nobody has to sit out for virtually the entire game.

------
revolvingcur
I played this game as an intern at Microsoft in the summer of 2006 and
subsequently introduced it to many students in the computer engineering
department at the University of Florida. It makes for an interesting study in
group psych if you can find people who are tolerant of how unfair it can
sometimes be.

------
mrsebastian
We play a forum version of the game (Mafia):
<http://mafiascum.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page>

Lotta fun.

------
aymeric
How did this article manage to reach the front page of Hacker News?

Although the game is good, it is not new.

~~~
Toddward
Matt Cutts mentioned it in a blog post earlier - must have piqued the interest
of people who had never heard of it.

~~~
paul-woolcock
That's pretty much right on. My apologies to the geek gods for not knowing
about this game earlier!

------
AlexCP
This game is great

